# Για μια ευρωπαϊκή Αναγέννηση



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2019)

*Ένα σπουδαίο κείμενο του Emmanuel Macron*

[...] Να πούμε καταρχήν τι είναι η Ευρώπη. Είναι μια ιστορική επιτυχία: η συμφιλίωση μιας ρημαγμένης ηπείρου, μέσα από ένα πρωτοφανές οικοδόμημα ειρήνης, ευημερίας και ελευθερίας. Αυτό δεν πρέπει να το ξεχνάμε ποτέ. Και το οικοδόμημα αυτό εξακολουθεί να μας προστατεύει και σήμερα: ποια χώρα μπορεί να αναλάβει δράση μόνη της απέναντι στις επιθετικές στρατηγικές των μεγάλων δυνάμεων; Ποιος μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι είναι κυρίαρχος, μόνος, απέναντι στους γίγαντες της πληροφορικής; Πώς θα αντιστεκόμασταν στις κρίσεις του χρηματοοικονομικού καπιταλισμού χωρίς το ευρώ, που είναι ένα δυνατό στοιχείο για όλη την Ένωση; Η Ευρώπη, είναι επίσης και τα χιλιάδες σχέδια της καθημερινότητας που άλλαξαν την όψη του χώρου που ζούμε, το λύκειο που ανακαινίστηκε, ο δρόμος που κατασκευάστηκε, το γρήγορο ίντερνετ που γίνεται επιτέλους πραγματικότητα. Ο αγώνας αυτός αποτελεί καθημερινή δέσμευση, γιατί η Ευρώπη και η ειρήνη δεν αποτελούν σε καμία περίπτωση αυτονόητα κεκτημένα. [...]


----------

